# Old Fountain Pens Converted To Ball Point



## apple320 (May 11, 2010)

I had a customer that had these two old pens that he wanted converted to take Parker refills.













Chris


----------



## thewishman (May 11, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 11, 2010)

Chris you did a fine job but what a waste of two old fountain pens.:crying:....


----------



## chriselle (May 11, 2010)

I'll take the front sections!!  Good job but I agree....bit of a waste.  Whatever the customer wants I guess.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 20, 2010)

Beautiful work, Chris! But somehow this kinda feels like painting a Delorian automobile. Oh well. THE CUSTOMER IS ALWAYS RIGHT!


----------



## Rfturner (May 23, 2010)

it is two steps foreward and 8 back to change a nice fountian to a ballpoint, You did a great job, the customer gets what they want though


----------



## DurocShark (May 25, 2010)

Good work! I agree that it's a shame, but your work was excellent. I hope you made them so they could be converted back..?


----------

